# Michael Brown on Homosexuality?



## Fly Caster (Mar 16, 2015)

I've heard good things about Brown's work on Homosexuality and am wondering if they might be considered "safe" for a church library? (seeing that the author has elsewhere opposed the Doctrines of Grace)

Am curious about the titles _Can You be Gay and Christian?_ & _A Queer Thing Happened to America._


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 16, 2015)

His view on the question regarding homosexuality is a biblical one. He has worked hard to reach out to the homosexual community with the message as well - with the intention of making them repent. Elsewhere he has opposed the so called hyper-grace movement in a very good way. He does not hold to the reformed doctrine, but I don't believe that should matter so much that you can't read his books. I regard him as a brother in the faith. People like Leonard Ravenhill were not completely reformed in their doctrine either, but no doubt they were men powerfully used by God. This is my personal opinion on the matter, we shouldn't divide from someone when they practice the gospel the same way as the apostles (I'm not talking about making peace with heresy or apostasy, but accepting differing views regarding specifically Calvinism and Arminianism)


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2015)

He is an Arminian, but he is good on homosexuality and public ethics. And even on Arminianism, he seems to think everyone is either his position or Zane Hodges and he really won't consider other alterantives. I like him, though.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is the page to what FIRE School of Ministry believes. He is the President. Here are a few of their beliefs. 

What we believe Â« Fire School of Ministry – Charlotte

We believe that in conjunction with the return of Jesus, the people of Israel will turn to God and be saved (Mat 23:39; Rom 11:15). The church is not spiritual Israel; it will enjoy the promises given to Abraham along with natural Israel, not in place of it. The church and Israel remain distinct, but believing Jews and believing Gentiles are united as one people of God through the redemption that is in Messiah Jesus, the Son of God. With this in mind, the church should love Israel as it loves itself, should pray for Israel, should minister with the understanding that their Savior is Israel’s Messiah, and should pursue the salvation of Israel.

We believe that the terms of salvation are repentance toward God and a personal, heartfelt faith in the Lord Jesus Christ, which results in regeneration of the person. This salvation is entirely by the grace of our Lord and not of works. Works are excluded except as fruit of salvation (Acts 3:19, 20; Romans 4:1-5; 5:1; 10:9-10; Ephesians 2:8-10).

...

We believe the Holy Spirit to be the third person of the Trinity whose purpose in the redemption of man is to convict men of sin, regenerate, indwell, and guide the believer into all truth, and give gifts to believers as He wills, that they may minister as Christ would, to men. We believe that any local congregation that yields to the Holy Spirit should experience the manifestations of all the Spiritual gifts mentioned in 1 Cor 12:8-10 (Luke 11:13; John 7:37-39, 14:16, 17, 16:7-14; Acts 2:39-48).


We believe that Baptism in the Holy Spirit, primarily evidenced by speaking with other tongues as the Spirit gives utterance, is for all believers as promised by John the Baptist (Mat 3:11), Jesus (Acts 1:4, 5, 8), and Peter (Acts 2:38-41) and as witnessed by the early disciples of the Lord Jesus Christ (Acts 2:1-4; 10:44-46; 19:6).


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 16, 2015)

Dr. Michael L. Brown is a mixed bag; on the one hand his 5-volume work on Judaism is among the best on Jewish apologetics, as I wrote in a brief review:
I would highly recommend Michael L. Brown’s 5-volume, _Answering Jewish Objections to Jesus_ (he is a Jew), for a thorough discussion of the many issues; this is a link to volume 1 on Amazon <http://www.amazon.com/Answering-Jewish-Objections-Jesus-Historical/dp/080106063X>. I won’t recommend his other works on doctrine as in those he falls _far_ short of his excellence on matters Jewish.​
On the other hand he is a leading proponent of the Pensacola / Brownsville / Toronto Revival (it goes by many names), which is a disaster. Some links by critics of his:

(2) Power Struggle At The Brownsville School Of Ministry (BRSM)? by Holy Laughter/Toronto Blessing Research Information web site, 1/01
_"There appears to have been a power struggle at the BRSM, between the AoG and John Kilpatrick on one side, and Dr. Michael Brown on the other side, over the operation of the school."
_(3) Dr. Michael Brown defends Word Faith heretic Benny Hinn by Ken Silva, 1/13/14_No, Dr. Brown; may the Lord forgive you for trying to imply that someone like Benny Hinn, who has perverted the Gospel and bilked millions of dollars from professing believers in the Lord, is orthodox. _
(4) Dr. Michael Brown says friends Mike Bickle and Lou Engle “true men of god” by Ken Silva, 1/15/13 
_Unfortunately, you’re about to see that it gets even worse for whatever credibility Brown may have left. He also wanted us to know that his NAR dominionist friends Mike Bickle of IHOP and Lou Engle of TheCall are preachers to follow and that the Brownsville Revival was a true move of God._


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2015)

Not to derail the thread, but I thought Bickled distanced himself from "dominionism." In fact, he, like I, is a premillennialist. Most premillennialists don't espouse a dominionist outlook. Bickle's site states:



> Dominion Theology
> 
> We affirm that God’s purpose is for Jesus to come back to fully establish His kingdom rule over all the earth. After the second coming, the saints will rule the earth under the leadership of Jesus Christ when He sets up His government on earth in Jerusalem in the millennial kingdom (1 Cor. 6:2; Rev. 5:10; 20:3–6). We believe that believers in this age are called to serve Jesus in politics and to help establish righteousness and justice in legislation. We do not have the assurance that all laws and governments will be changed until after the second coming of Jesus when He establishes His millennial kingdom.
> 
> ...


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 17, 2015)

> We believe that in conjunction with the return of Jesus, the people of Israel will turn to God and be saved (Mat 23:39; Rom 11:15). The church is not spiritual Israel; it will enjoy the promises given to Abraham along with natural Israel, not in place of it. The church and Israel remain distinct, but believing Jews and believing Gentiles are united as one people of God through the redemption that is in Messiah Jesus, the Son of God. With this in mind, the church should love Israel as it loves itself, should pray for Israel, should minister with the understanding that their Savior is Israel’s Messiah, and should pursue the salvation of Israel.
> 
> We believe that the terms of salvation are repentance toward God and a personal, heartfelt faith in the Lord Jesus Christ, which results in regeneration of the person. This salvation is entirely by the grace of our Lord and not of works. Works are excluded except as fruit of salvation (Acts 3:19, 20; Romans 4:1-5; 5:1; 10:9-10; Ephesians 2:8-10).
> 
> ...



What a "mixed bag of beliefs". I used to believe in the last one too, until my eyes were opened.


----------

